# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  Introduction  MATLAB [Livres]

## Jerome Briot

*Introduction  MATLAB* de Jean-Thierry Laprest 

D'aprs l'diteur :




> Conu  la base pour tre un environnement de calcul scientifique et de visualisation de donnes, MATLAB est aujourd'hui un langage de programmation complet dans un environnement de dveloppement simple et pratique.
> 
> Cette ouvrage est compos de deux parties :
> 
> La premire prsente une srie d'exercices corrigs permettant de se familiariser progressivement avec MATLAB. Tout en restant simples, ils permettent  la fois l'apprentissage de la programmation et des fonctionnnalits principales de MATLAB.La seconde partie constitue un manuel pour l'utilisation du logiciel pouvant servir de rfrence simplifie et d'introduction  la programmation descendante.
> 
> L'accs  un thme se fait aisment par l'intermdiaire de la table des matires. De plus toutes les fonctions et les scripts utiliss ou dcrits ont une entre dans l'index qui permet une rfrence rapide en franais.
> 
> Cette dition a t mise  jour pour reflter la version 7 de MATLAB R14 et prsente en particulier l'usage du crateur d'interfaces graphiques interactives guide.


Que pensez-vous de *la critique* que nous avons faite de ce livre ?

Donnez-nous votre avis sur cet ouvrage !

 ::merci::

----------

